

Here's How Facebook Can Double Your Mobile App Revenue - RanAvr
http://allfacebook.com/ran-avrahamy-guest-post_b127925

======
thedawn
Good one. Going to try it for sure.

------
yoavyoav
great stuff. did u notice difference between FB features and GOOGLE+?

~~~
RanAvr
Yup. looking at a cross-platform perspective, FB features gain x2-x3 retention
rates than G+, but G+ is getting there on Android..

